# What coat's the best???



## skylar (Oct 4, 2009)

Sorry guys i dont know how to put pictures in yet. 

Save on DC Spectrum 10K Snowboard Jacket White/Monogram - Mens Snowboards Jacket Clothes Snowboarding Apparel Clothing

Save on Bonfire Chroma Stripe Snowboard Jacket Brick - Mens Snowboards Jacket Clothes Snowboarding Apparel Clothing

Save on Burton Poacher Snowboard Jacket Brt Wht Fad Pinstrp Print - Mens Snowboards Jacket Clothes Snowboarding Apparel Clothing

Save on Special Blend C4 Circa Snowboard Jacket White Threepeat - Mens Snowboards Jackets Clothes Snowboarding Apparel Clothing


I personaly like the 3rd one but what do u guys think?


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

i think they all look sick but i personally love special blend so the last one is my pick plus it has the best waterproof/breathability


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

special blend, by miles.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

i'm not going to look, but going by brands, bonfire or special blend


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

special blend is a great brand. I personally prefer BonFire because of all the snaps and zippered compartments. I stay dry and comfortable all the way down the mountain and especially on the frigid lift


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

skylar said:


> Sorry guys i dont know how to put pictures in yet.
> 
> Save on DC Spectrum 10K Snowboard Jacket White/Monogram - Mens Snowboards Jacket Clothes Snowboarding Apparel Clothing
> 
> ...


lol I have 2 of those...the DC Spectrum and the Burton Poacher. The DC is a nice jacket but not the warmest and it's really a waterproof soft shell. The poacher sucks and fits weird IMO and the waterproofing sucks. Out of all of them go Bonfire or SB if it's your only jacket. If you are looking for a lighter warm weather coat I like the DC Spectrum!


----------



## skylar (Oct 4, 2009)

bkrael46 said:


> i think they all look sick but i personally love special blend so the last one is my pick plus it has the best waterproof/breathability


So how thick is this coat cuz i want to stay fairly warm.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

Learn to layer. Im guessing it would be mid weight due to the picture of the insie, which is usually good as its normally fine to wear as just a jacket but rarely gets too hot like a heavy weight or puffer jacket would. Buy it. also have you seen the tan threepeat?


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

I just got the forum giard today. I love it. Cant wait to get it out in the park


----------



## 1337 ride (Jan 4, 2010)

FLuiD said:


> lol I have 2 of those...the DC Spectrum and the Burton Poacher. The DC is a nice jacket but not the warmest and it's really a waterproof soft shell. The poacher sucks and fits weird IMO and the waterproofing sucks. Out of all of them go Bonfire or SB if it's your only jacket. If you are looking for a lighter warm weather coat I like the DC Spectrum!


im lookin for a thiner jacket for the easter and spring, and i am looking into the dc spectrum. i wont bother buying like a proper winter jacket now that the weather is getting warmer and stuff. with the dc im planning to use it in the late season as its so thin, and use it in the spring and maybe on cold rainy summer days.

the only thing is: the only ones left are in L, and im just wondering if its going to b too big. i like baggy jackets, but if they are like too huge its just ugly. im about 174cm high(5.7 ft?) and have like a skinny/fit body shape. what size have u got and how high are u, and how does it fit? just wanna make sure im not wasting my cash


----------



## d00bie (Feb 3, 2010)

my sessions rasta jacket is warm as shit, i can wear a thermal and just that jacket in 25 degree weather and sweat


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

686 smarty command.


----------



## bunnyhillpro (Feb 8, 2010)

I just bought a FourSquare Fabian (orange) and i love it. Really warm but it has plenty or venting. Tons of pockets and you'll get the looks when you are that bright.
http://www.sierrasnowboard.com/assets/products/87656/standard/FoursquareFabian.jpg


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

I love my Sessions Mobstripe...not the heaviest going, but it's got a sweet "surround-sound collar" -- little pockets built into the color hold a set of speakers that connect to the iPod pocket. Giro sells a speaker and amp system made for it for just $39. No headphones!


----------



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

sb their fitting is pretty good


----------



## Texas Exclusive (Feb 2, 2010)

Special blend looks bad asssss. Go for it.


----------

